
Pixel 4 XL teardown reveals remarkably tiny Soli chip - aukiman
https://www.engadget.com/2019/10/24/pixel-4-xl-teardown-tiny-soli-chip/
======
panpanna
(off topic)

"Engadget is now part of the Verizon Media family. We (Verizon Media) and our
partners need your consent to access your device, set cookies, and use your
data, including your location, to understand your interests, provide relevant
ads and measure their effectiveness. Verizon Media will also provide relevant
ads to you on our partners' products."

There isn't seem to be a way to opt out of most of this. The list of mandatory
"partners" is scary enough.

~~~
m-p-3
If they want to track people so aggressively, it makes Mozilla even more
important to our privacy than ever.

The only response is to fight back technologically with all means necessary
(blocking third-party cookies, using adblockers, DNS-blackholing, etc).

~~~
sli
uMatrix won't even let me open the link, which I don't consider a loss.

------
nmstoker
As well as being remarkably small, it's remarkably effective - they weren't
exaggerating in those videos where they talk about how well it distinguishes
movements. I was prepared for a slightly disconnected interaction with false
positives but it's very accurate distinguishing unintentional moves from
distinct swipes. It's also able to deal with the screen in both orientations.
There's also a very subtle UI hint in the form of a glow along the top of the
screen when the radar has seen your hand, which zips off to the right when it
senses a proper swipe.

Whether they get enough engagement to take it out of gimmick territory is what
interests me. They need to keep pushing it. Alarm snoozing is a particularly
handy use but that, track skipping and face unlock need to be the start rather
than the zenith.

~~~
nmstoker
There's a load more detail on it here:
[https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/21/googles-motion-sense-
hand...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/21/googles-motion-sense-hands-on-
controlling-games-and-apps-with-gestures/)

